# [CoC] Player looking for Call of Cthulhu group (UTC+10)



## DagBateway (Apr 17, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I'm looking for a group to play CoC and I'm based in Sydney, I usually play D&D, but I have played a few CoC games too.
Ideally Friday evening.

Thanks!


----------

